# Chrome & Cream 1/07



## prinzessin784 (Dec 11, 2006)

pics of one of the chromeglasses, Pastel Polish.  I didn't see a thread for swatches yet:
On my hand






On my lips with nothing else (it's a little too pale for me...)





and the tube itself


----------



## lara (Dec 12, 2006)

Place all your Chrome & Cream swatches and product images in this thread only, please!

Pictures only, so please keep chatter in the Chrome & Cream colour story thread.


----------



## Alliestella (Jan 4, 2007)

Metalberry
Both are Metalberry : the left one is applied lightly.


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jan 15, 2007)

*Chromeglass comparisons*:























*Pastel Polish:*













*Metalberry:*


----------



## kimmy (Jan 18, 2007)

i was hesitant to get this because i thought it was going to be weird looking...but now i'm in L
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




VE!

Pastel Polish c/g on NW15 skin









they're both in slightly different lighting, so you can see how it effects the actual colour. i'll try to get some in daylight and post them up tomorrow.


----------



## Frouchties (Jan 25, 2007)

My lovely *Prize Shine* :


----------



## Brelki (Mar 3, 2007)

Some swatches of chromeglasses (some with chrome & cream, some older)


----------

